# Cooler Master Cosmos RC-1000



## Darksaber (Sep 2, 2007)

The Cooler Master Cosmos is the company's newest high-end offering designed to be a follow up on the highly successful Stacker Series. The case did not only grow in dimension & weight but also offers a long list of new and unique features. You will find seperate hard drive drawers, four fans and foam covered side panels among many other details.

*Show full review*


----------



## JacKz5o (Sep 4, 2007)

Very nice review and case 

I am definitely thinking about this case for my next build.

Do you think it will be easy to mod a window on the side?


----------



## Grings (Sep 4, 2007)

JacKz5o said:


> Very nice review and case
> 
> I am definitely thinking about this case for my next build.
> 
> Do you think it will be easy to mod a window on the side?



it dosent look like it would be very easy, though you may be able to remove the steel inside part and mount it to some perspex

Nice review darksaber, that things a beast, any chance of a review of the cm690?, it appears to be very keenly priced, and hasnt got a door (Gringsbane)


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice review  - I was just looking at this thing on another site.

I wonder if I could take the watercooling guts out of my Koolance case and put them in this - that would make for an interesting project.

The top exhaust fans would make a great place for a radiator - I'd just have to figure out where to put the IC control module board.


----------



## Darksaber (Sep 4, 2007)

Grings said:


> it dosent look like it would be very easy, though you may be able to remove the steel inside part and mount it to some perspex
> 
> Nice review darksaber, that things a beast, any chance of a review of the cm690?, it appears to be very keenly priced, and hasnt got a door (Gringsbane)



yes the CM RC-690 is on the way. Expect a review soon 

cheers
DS


----------



## jhanschu (Sep 5, 2007)

*power supply installation*

I've been researching this case and scouring reviews trying to decide whether or not to use this case for my next build.  One thing that caught my eye when reading your review is that it seems you've installed the psu with the fan on top instead of underneath.  From my understanding there should be a vent on the underside of the psu to allow it to take in air from outside the case.  Is this correct?  Or were you unable to install it that way?


----------



## Grings (Sep 5, 2007)

jhanschu said:


> I've been researching this case and scouring reviews trying to decide whether or not to use this case for my next build.  One thing that caught my eye when reading your review is that it seems you've installed the psu with the fan on top instead of underneath.  From my understanding there should be a vent on the underside of the psu to allow it to take in air from outside the case.  Is this correct?  Or were you unable to install it that way?



yes, it appears you can put it in either way up, though i wouldnt suggest putting it in with the fan facing downwards unless the case is off the floor (on a desk for example) as it would collect a lot of dust sat on the floor


----------



## Chewy (Sep 7, 2007)

wow 2x120mm fans on the top and one on the back :O that would let you use low speed fans and still have decent airflow. theres only one intake fan on this case? no front ones?

 This case pwns and I may just get one when I upgrade.. though Im not sure if I want a case with a front door.. only drawback to me since I keep my case on the bottom of my desk.

 Oh and if you mount the psu with the fan on the underside than yu should add some low restrictive filter to it.. easily removeable from the outside of the case  like panty hose maybe... just to cut down on dust.


----------

